

Up and Running with Metal, Part 3: Lighting and Rendering in 3D - revolvingcur
http://metalbyexample.com/up-and-running-3/

======
srik
This is such a cool series. Except it hurts that I can try out the tutorials
live because the "metal code" doesn't run on either the simulator or my A6
chip containing iPhone 5. Off by one generation :(

------
efnx
I'm not completely sure why I should learn metal instead of OpenGL. It doesn't
seem that different.

